# Apicella Auto Sound - MECA 4x & Money Round



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/events/2431561463792150/

Apicella Auto Sound will be hosting its second annual sound quality competition, featuring a MECA 4x event as well as a Money Round event on August 18th, 2019. THIS WILL BE A SOUND QUALITY EVENT ONLY! NO SPL! We will have 2 MECA finals judges as part of the judging team for MECA, as well as 2+ (trying to see if i can get more) other very well respected judges. Since our parking lot isnt the largest, this year we will be requiring anyone entering to do both events as to not waste parking lot space. Spectators will be able to park across the street at the shopping plaza. Price to enter is $150. Power will be available. You guys remember how fun last years event was, lets make this one better!

We will also be hosting a judge/competitors training on Saturday August 17th for $65. This is a great option for anyone who wants to learn the ins and outs of what judges are really looking for when theyre judging your vehicles, or to even become a certified MECA judge. 

To anyone who may not want to compete... STILL COME BY! Last year was a ton of fun, you will get to socialize with people who are into the same hobby, create lasting friendships, & you can listen to many great sounding cars!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn...sounds like a great meet! Too bad you’re so far north in yankeeville. I hear the air’s thinner up there...lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I would like to come as a spectator but will be coming back from vacation on the 19th so I can’t come yet again. Missed last years too. 

O-well.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump

Registration for the event is from 8-9am


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there.

DRAIN-OH

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/413053-2009-cadillac-sts-audio-overhaul-sony-helix-arc-dynaudio-scanspeak.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Judge training on Saturday will start at 10am. Price is $65


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

This was a great show. Thank you Nick for hosting this for us NE enthusiasts!


Results are up:

https://mecaevents.com/results/2546


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

Truthunter said:


> This was a great show. Thank you Nick for hosting this for us NE enthusiasts!
> 
> 
> Results are up:
> ...


Hear! Hear! Running an event is a *ton* of work and I'm grateful Nick made it happen.

-Scott


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Results from $$ Round?


----------

